# 1st place in arrive and shine :-)



## Olly-Robinson

Had a fantastic day at waxstock yesterday, and managed to win best car in the cars less than 3 years old category. I was chuffed to bits and would like to say a massive thanks to Danny-Leeds a member on here who helped me prep the car the day before.


----------



## BRUNBERG

Congrats mate


----------



## stangalang

It was deserved, we watched you prepping the car and it helped that it was beautiful too, nice speaking with you lads


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Yeah good to chat aswell mate, I think we were putting the 4th layer of illusion on it ha ha


----------



## Lowiepete

Olly-Robinson said:


> I think we were putting the 4th layer of illusion on it ha ha


Bahhh, that's cheating! Me and my "team", bless 'em, were using a QD on mine,
though it was NGPS V:1.:devil:

Well deserved win - black cars can look so sexy, even if it is for just 5 minutes 
flat when they're outside...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Brigham1806

Well done it did look good. Happy to come second to such a nice car!


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Cheers Steve

Always had black cars they definetly look good when clean, which your right isn't very often!
Think you were giving me some advice later on the art de shine wax application later in the day?


----------



## Olly-Robinson

Brigham1806 said:


> Well done it did look good. Happy to come second to such a nice car!


Cheers mate, I thought your merc would have got it to be fair. When they announced you'd come second I thought I'd have no chance ha ha


----------



## Brigham1806

Olly-Robinson said:


> Cheers mate, I thought your merc would have got it to be fair. When they announced you'd come second I thought I'd have no chance ha ha


A worthy winner for sure! I was happy in runner up, & also happy in runner up for best paint.. which made me happy!


----------



## Lowiepete

Olly-Robinson said:


> Think you were giving me some advice later on the art de shine wax application later in the day?


I was, and I now know you are going to be so impressed with it :thumb:

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 204driver

Well done, nice meeting a fellow m135i owner. Wish I'd put mine in now!


----------



## rob_vrs

Well done, how many miles is on it?


----------



## TonyH38

Congratulations, nice car with a superb shine.


----------



## Olly-Robinson

It's on 5k I got it the day 14 plates came out.


----------



## Nico1970

Well done son. Great work!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Is that the m performance exhaust?


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

congrat


----------



## Rollini

Personally don't believe it should have won. For a brand new car. The paint was far from spotless. In my opinion. Were other cars in there that were probably better. But as an all round(taking into account everything that is judged) car was probably cleaner due to being newer. 

On another note. Lovely car. Big fan of the M135i


----------



## Blueberry

Rollini said:


> Personally don't believe it should have won. For a brand new car. The paint was far from spotless. In my opinion. Were other cars in there that were probably better. But as an all round(taking into account everything that is judged) car was probably cleaner due to being newer.
> 
> On another note. Lovely car. Big fan of the M135i


It's been judged by a number of different judges yet you disagree. We all have opinions but obviously all the judges must have thought the same, for it to be the winner.


----------



## Rollini

Blueberry said:


> It's been judged by a number of different judges yet you disagree. We all have opinions but obviously all the judges must have thought the same, for it to be the winner.


Yes I clearly put that in my post. Thanks for your constructive reply there :\


----------



## Kimo

Tbh he's only being honest :lol:

I don't like to comment on others cars in the arrive and shine etc as I know it's hard work but It did also suprise me when this won as I noticed how bad the bonnet and a few other panels were with swirls and holograms which were worse than cars that were 10 years old plus that had entered and you wouldn't expect from a brand spanner

I guess that's life though


----------



## Rollini

Kimo73 said:


> Tbh he's only being honest :lol:
> 
> I don't like to comment on others cars in the arrive and shine etc as I know it's hard work but It did also suprise me when this won as I noticed how bad the bonnet and a few other panels were with swirls and holograms which were worse than cars that were 10 years old plus that had entered and you wouldn't expect from a brand spanner
> 
> I guess that's life though


Nice to see I'm not on my own here. Along side the majority brown nosing. The car did look good but as I said and now kimo has 2nd that it wasn't perfect.


----------



## B17BLG

Forget the car, what are those shoooooes!! :lol:


----------



## suspal

It's disheartening to see the standards slipping,especially when you consider the heart and soul of this forum is detailing,their were one or two that were quality then there were some imo should of stayed parked in the main car park,never the less those who took part I've got to congratulate for trying.


----------



## Blueberry

TBH there were some that shouldn't have even been entered BUT at least they had the nerve to do it. It's easy for us all to post here and criticise but they participated and his was chosen as the winner. Good luck to him.


----------



## Webbo_VXR

arrive and shine in a brand new car tho lol


----------



## Blueberry

Have you seen the state of new cars after the dealers have prepped them? Some of them are totally atrocious and look like 10 year old paintwork rather than brand new.


----------



## Rollini

Blueberry said:


> Have you seen the state of new cars after the dealers have prepped them? Some of them are totally atrocious and look like 10 year old paintwork rather than brand new.


Funny you say that. I work at a dealership and the cars aren't actually as bad as you're making them out to be.
The car will have the wraps on the roof and bonet and would normally only get washed once. Don't get me wrong. My mum has ordered a car and I've said not to touch it.


----------



## rob_vrs

B17BLG said:


> Forget the car, what are those shoooooes!! :lol:


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kimo

Blueberry said:


> Have you seen the state of new cars after the dealers have prepped them? Some of them are totally atrocious and look like 10 year old paintwork rather than brand new.


They are indeed

But then the idea of an arrive and shine is to have detailed the car and not just pick up a brand new car and park up like 'yo I'm well clean m8'

Atleast, that's the point I think people are trying to make anyway ...


----------



## hobbs182

Congrats looks good! 

In relation to the off topic posts though;

I like seeing the before and after job threads on here, gives a real indication of the work carried out on the car and changes carried out by the individual/company, the real turd looking bangers transformed into shining beauts is what does it for me


----------



## Brigham1806

I agree with some of the comments on here. I also entered the arrive and shine. Only for the reason of getting involved. 

My car was 2 months old and I won runner up in the new car & best paint.

Surely it's ok to enter a car for a competition which has a category for new cars? 

My car wasn't perfect from new and gets driven everyday so keeping on top of it is hard.


----------



## hobbs182

Kimo73 said:


> They are indeed
> 
> But then the idea of an arrive and shine is to have detailed the car and not just pick up a brand new car and park up like 'yo I'm well clean m8'
> 
> Atleast, that's the point I think people are trying to make anyway ...


Heard you've booked a full respray just before next year lol


----------

